# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Leefgewoonten veroorzaken kaalhoofdigheid

## FRANCOIS580

*Haaruitval en kaalheid veroorzaken heel wat... kopzorgen. Niet alleen lichamelijk, maar zeker ook emotioneel . Kaalheid leidt ook meer en meer tot sociale uitsluiting. Het aantal landgenoten met haaruitval en kaalheid neemt gestadig toe. Kaalhoofdigen worden ook alsmaar jonger. Hoe jonger men slachtoffer wordt van kaalhoofdigheid, hoe groter het emotionele lijden. Wat zijn nu precies de oorzaken van haaruitval en kaalheid en wat kun je er aan doen om dit zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen?* 


*(Francois580)*


Vooral de laatste jaren werd doorgedreven wetenschappelijk onderzoek verricht naar de oorzaken van haaruitval en kaalheid. Dat was lange tijd een mannenzaak, maar de laatste jaren komt hier opvallend genoeg verandering in. Er worden nog altijd veel meer mannen door kaalheid getroffen dan vrouwen, maar deze laatsten hebben nu ook meer met dit fenomeen af te rekenen. Zowat alle resultaten van de jongste wetenschappelijke studies wijzen onze leefgewoonten aan als grote booddoener. Stress, roken, overmatig drinken en blootstelling aan zonlicht kunnen tot haarverlies en uiteindelijk tot volledige kaalheid leiden. En verrassend genoeg zijn het meer en meer vrouwelijke tweelingen die met kaalheid worden geconfronteerd.



*Verschillende oorzaken* 


Onze veranderde leef- en eetgewoonten lijken vooral bij vrouwen de belangrijkste oorzaken van haaruitval en kaalheid te zijn. Dat is niet zo bij mannen. Bij hen zitten haaruitval en kaalheid vooral in hun genen en is dus erfelijk bepaald. Niet altijd, want beiden kunnen ook het gevolg zijn van lichamelijke en/of psychische aandoeningen.


*Tweelingen hebben precies evenveel haar* 


Bij eeneiïge tweelingen is het genetisch bepaald dat zij beiden evenveel haar hebben. Zijn er tweelingen waarbij dat niet het geval is, dan is dat uitsluitend aan factoren van buitenaf te wijten. Als de een minder haar heeft dan de ander is dit dus aan factoren van buitenaf te wijten.
Tijdens het onderzoek vulden de tweelingen gedetailleerde vragenlijsten over hun levenswijze in . Daarnaast werden foto's genomen van hun schedels. Alle resultaten werden grondig vergeleken en hun levens- en eetgewoonden werden daarbij uitgebreid onder de loupe genomen. Op basis van al deze gegevens bepaalden experts de haardichtheid van alle deelnemers. Tweelingen zijn in al hun gedragingen en leefgewoonten identiek gelijk. Verder bleek dat vaak een of twee verschillen voldoende zijn om haaruitval bij beiden te veroorzaken* .../...* 


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

